# Old ship mates.



## mcgrat13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone remember John Michael Mc Grath. Killed on Union South Pacific 12 th March. 1976. making way from Auckland to Suva .My brother Patsy Armour. Née Mc Grath.


----------



## shad (Apr 5, 2005)

mcgrat13 said:


> Anyone remember John Michael Mc Grath. Killed on Union South Pacific 12 th March. 1976. making way from Auckland to Suva .My brother Patsy Armour. Née Mc Grath.





mcgrat13 said:


> Anyone remember John Michael Mc Grath. Killed on Union South Pacific 12 th March. 1976. making way from Auckland to Suva .My brother Patsy Armour. Née Mc Grath.


Try USS Co NZ site,good luck.


----------

